# How bad is plowing for your truck??



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Great site! Learning so much from everyone. 

I am a GC in the Wash. DC area and am getting into plowing for the first time this year. Per the advice on the site, I have hooked up with some other guys in the area as a sub and back-up truck for this year. Start slow and get my feet wet, so to speak. Still looking for more work if anyone needs anybody.

My question is how hard is plowing on a vehicle. I have read many threads regarding keeping your vehicle in good shape before and thru the season and keeping a spare parts kit in the truck during the season. How often, on average, do you guys run into a breakdown of the truck/plow package in the course of a season?

From one thread, guys were talking about their past plow trucks, and it seems that people go thru trucks fairly quickly. Is this due to "mechanical/wear and tear" reasons or just because guys are always looking for a new rig to drive?

Last question. How much better is a full size pickup vs. a full size suv specifically regarding the plowing? Obviously the bed of the pickup is much better for sand/salt, shovels, snowblowers and all the other stuff you need for the job. My pickup just died and I am thinking of using my 99 tahoe for work/plowing for the time being? Any advice?

Appreciate any info you can give me. Thanks again!!


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Welcome to Plowsite!! :waving: Sounds like you are on the right track for getting started in the business. 

Im my opinion, plowing is only as hard on the vehicle as you make it. Sure it is more wear & tear than normal driving, so is pulling a large boat! I rarely have any breakdowns (nock on wood), when one occurs it is usually easy to fix: solenoid, hose, or electrical plug connection. Always keep fuses for your vehicle & plow, extra hydraulic hoses, fluids, pins, & proper wrenches with you when plowing. You can do a search for the other items people carry while plowing.

Have you already purchased a plow?? If so, what are the specs on it. What kind of vehicle do you plan on plowing with??

I trade trucks often because of mileage & tax purposes!

I have never plowed with a SUV, always used a Ford F250 or F350. I think some SUV's do a good job, you see a lot of guys on here plowing with them.BOAST :waving:


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Have not purchased a plow. Trying to decide whether to buy a new or used plow to put on my 99 Chevy Tahoe or whether to buy a fairly old pickup with a plow on it already. I know the condition of my vehicle (50k miles, perfect in and out), but what will plowing do to it. If I go with a used pickup with plow, then it is great for my GC business and for plowing it is all set up and ready to go. Don't really care about wear `n tear on the old pickup, but what problems could I run into with an old truck with an old plow??? That is the real question....

Thanks


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

The tahoe will be fine with a 7' to light 7'6" plow, any of the major brands are fine. Transmission and front end take the biggest beating, you should have an auxillary trans cooler and maybe make some modifications to the fornt end. A bigger alternator may benecessary to accomidate the amp draw of the electric/hydraulic plow. I have 90K on my truck now this will be its 3 rd winter plowing, and i have not had a single problem with it that was caused by the plow. Go easy on the truck and you are all set for the most part.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

PlowVA:

Welcome. I'm sure if you've read around the site you realize that the wear on your Tahoe will be dependent on what type of plow you put on it, how much and where you use it, and how you operate your vehicle while plowing.
But, I want to give you something else to think about, _resale value_.

Because SUV's are not as commonly used as plow vehicles like pickups are, I'd say it's only a good idea if you intend to keep the Tahoe and drive it until the wheels fall off. You have to think of who would be in the market to buy it from you used. Most people who buy SUV's (alot of who are soccer moms) don't buy them to plow with, so if they know it was used to plow they're not going to want it. A dealer will know right away it was plowed when they look at it and will give you less for it because of that. It will also make them look closer at all the other components which suffer wear from plowing. Since dealers low ball you on a trade anyway, they'll really stick it to you because it was a plow vehicle.

I'm not saying plowing with your Tahoe will make it impossible to ever sell or trade, just more difficult, and perhaps at a greater cost to you. JMO.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Just think of it as a 1/2 ton truck.....although John brings up a good point. Visibility may not be as good but its basicly just a 1/2 ton truck with all the flaws and pluses of a 99 chevy pick up.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Resale value is important, but if you spend the money on a plow capeable vehicle, plow with it, no use having it suck up gas just to drive the kids around. Dealers do try to get you on anything with a trade in, but, you can make a truck look like it NEVER plowed before  The dealers don't know plows, they barely know the cars they sell for the most part. Unbolt the mount, get rid of the wiring, and controller and who is going to know? The only thing that _could_ happen is that some smart guy sees some extra holes drilled in the frame and gets suspicious, by then you will have your money. If you sell the truck with the plow, the plow itself adds a little to the value. As far as buying an old PU truck, if you need it for something other then plowing go for it. Otherwise work with what you have, how much do you really have the plow on? Just my Opinion :waving:


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> The dealers don't know plows, they barely know the cars they sell for the most part. Unbolt the mount, get rid of the wiring, and controller and who is going to know?


I'm surprised you said that Chris! I don't mind you disagreeing with me at all, but come on. Of course dealers know plows! Every dealer that sells trucks sells some of them with plows too! In fact, right now, just about every dealer you see has them all lined up in the front row sporting brand new Fisher plows. I know that all the guys turning wrenches out back aren't rocket scientists but they're not stupid either. Any ASE certified mechanic worth his tool box will put a truck up on the lift and know in all of 5 seconds if it ever had a plow on it, no matter how crafty you are in removing the mount and wiring. As far as barely knowing the cars they sell, I'll agree with you there as far as the salesmen go, but not the mechanics.

I hate to disagree with another Sox fan, but I couldn't help it there. No offense! :waving:


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Just got off the phone with a guy here and he said that I shouldn't put a 7.5 plow on the Tahoe. He said that no dealer around here would put even a 7 foot plow on my Tahoe. I figured if I beefed up the front end a little it should take it. Ratlover said, "it's a 1/2 ton truck, same as the 1/2 ton pickups"

I am thinking that a Sno-Way is a good option for me. A little lower weight. What do you guys think of the poly vs steel question???


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Of course John, your right in a way, and i was not disagreeing with you to begin with. No Probelms :waving:  

They may sell trucks with fishers on them, but they don't know anything about them. Look in any auto trader magazine. In the write ups on plow trucks they call EVERY plow a "minuite mount plow" even if it is another brand not a fisher. They also call conventional setups minuite mounts. Why because they only know 2 buzz words when it comes to plows "fisher" and "minuite mount". Kind of like "o yea those are great cars "as long as you change your oil", or the timing belt vs the timing chain. All bs they use to make the person think that they know what they are talking about. I can see right through most of them just from being with people who are buying cars. Ask any salesman about plows, the only thing they know is warrenty talk or the word "NO". Of course iam generalizing here, there is the occasional dealer who does know what they are talking about on all aspects of cars/trucks/suv's/plows, etc. From my experience most do not. Could a mechainc tell" maybe, but i don't think they really look at them until after you have left with your new vehicle. Don't the salesmen and sales manager usually look it over themsealves for obvious signs of probelms? Then one or two of them take it out for a ride and thats it, you got your money. Can you always tell a vehicle plowed, I doubt it. I know of a few cases where you could really cover it up, especially in cases where no drilling of the frame is required. Just My Opinion, i have never done it, but i know of people who have done it multiple times and the dealer never suspected a thing.
Just what I think, surely iam not trying to start a riot :waving:


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

PlowVA said:


> Just got off the phone with a guy here and he said that I shouldn't put a 7.5 plow on the Tahoe. He said that no dealer around here would put even a 7 foot plow on my Tahoe. I figured if I beefed up the front end a little it should take it. Ratlover said, "it's a 1/2 ton truck, same as the 1/2 ton pickups"
> 
> I am thinking that a Sno-Way is a good option for me. A little lower weight. What do you guys think of the poly vs steel question???


He's full of it. If I cared to put a plow on it I would put a Blizzard 7'6"LT. Weighs 550 lbs. and will work great. Although as previously stated you should consider resale value if you are not going to keep it for any length of time. Usually these vehicles end up with a plow after 6-8 years old.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I think I read somewhere that plowing cuts the life of a 1/2 ton truck in half.

If your considering a lexan moldboard, look at the total weight of the plow, including frame and mount. I know some brands "save" weight on the moldboard, but have extra bracing which brings the total weight back up.

Also, consider the weight of your Tahoe to the weight of a regular 1/2 ton pickup. This is probably why the dealer won't put a 7.5' on it.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

Chris:

No riot, but the debate is great 

I'll agree that in order to find something, it helps if you are _looking_ for it. I'm sure that alot of stuff slips by the dealers if they're not on the ball. But, alot of stuff doesn't too. Like a few years back when I traded in my old Caddy for my first Dodge Ram p/u, a 1500. They didn't have that thing back there for 10 minutes when the guy threw it in my face that it didn't have the original motor. I guess it all depends on where you go and a little luck.

But, anyway, if everyone agreed with me, it wouldn't be any fun talking about this stuff now would it?


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Mick, so you're saying because of the added weight of the rear section on the suv versus the lighter weight of the pickup rear, the Tahoe is already carrying around the extra weight in the body itself. The frame, suspension, etc might already be close to its' limits???


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

Plow VA:

PM for the name of a great dealer in Mannasas, he will beat any price, and has a full welding shop on site. He also is open 24 hrs during storms etc..
They are realistic and don't just blindly use manufacturers recommendations for size/vehicle fit.
Hope this helps..

Bill


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Eng50, unable to PM for some reason. Any other way you can get me the dealer's info?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

PlowVA said:


> Mick, so you're saying because of the added weight of the rear section on the suv versus the lighter weight of the pickup rear, the Tahoe is already carrying around the extra weight in the body itself. The frame, suspension, etc might already be close to its' limits???


Yes, that was what I was getting at. Consider the total weight of a pickup vs the total weight of the SUV. Would the pickup be significantly less, allowing for the weight of the plow to be added, but not for the SUV? I'm not saying that is it, just that it might be. I don't know either weight.


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

Mick said:


> I think I read somewhere that plowing cuts the life of a 1/2 ton truck in half.


Hope that isnt true.. if you have the right plow prep pckg, not a heavy duty commercial plow and are not kamikaze plowing it shouldnt hurt it that bad... right?


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Mick I can see where your coming from but on Pickups you add the weight of the plow and all the ballast that is added. SUV's don't require as much ballast sense they have all that extra body weight. Personally I would take your Tahoe into a shop to have them look at the suspension to make sure everything is good then put a 7.5' plow on it. If you go the pickup way get a used one without a plow then buy one separate. Allot of guys sell their old plow trucks with plow because they are about on their last leg. True you might find a good one but most likely you wont. Another factor you might want to think about is are you doing commercial or residential plowing. Commercial plowing is more demanding on a truck then residential. O and welcome to Plowsite. :waving:


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Plowing generaly takes a toll on the front end and the trans(depending on model and preventive matinence gennerally goes a long ways.) Banzi plowing is generaly just hard on sheet metal although it can chow tranys at a rapid rate if you banzi plow and do it stupidly.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

An easy way to get an idea of what is acceptable is fill up the hoe with a full tank of gas, throw all the gear you will run when you normally plow and go weight the truck. Weigh the front axel and then weigh the truck. Then you can do the calculations(or have a plow manufacture do it for you) and come up with how much weight you can hang off the front and how much ballast you need and be ok with your FAWR.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

OK, to answer QMVA's question: The used pickup in question is a 93 ford f-250 with the plow/tow package. Originally owned and operated by a parking facility company. They used it for a bunch of things (hauling junk and plowing). It has 86k on it. Plow was orig hen the truck was purchased. Saw it today. It is defintely a work truck. Rough but looks solid. Started right up, but needs a front brake line (rusted thru) so I wasn't able to drive it. They are asking $3500 for the rig.

It is about the same price of a new plow installed on my Tahoe. I will have to put some extra money into the Tahoe too (Aux tranny cooler, maybe stiffer springs up front or timbrens)

The pickup will need the new brakeline and a tune up. The plow pump was recently rebuilt, but I didn't see the plow, they had it stored away. Don't think they've used the truck for some time.

The question is which way do i go? I am leaning to the old truck/plow combo. It is just a little scary buying such an old "used" truck that has spent it's whole life plowing. They are buying a new truck this year and getting rid of the old one.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

VA:

There's an old saying I'm sure you've heard, "The devil you know is better than the devil you don't know."

I'd stay _away_ from that used truck. Any vehicle that's been at the disposal of countless company employees for a number of years has most likely been abused. You know how people tend to treat equipment when it's not theirs. You may have to put a few bucks into the Tahoe to use it for plowing, but at least you're investing your money into something that you know the history and use of. If you buy that pickup, my guess is that it'll end up with more miles on it vertically than horizontally because it'll always be up on a lift  JMO, I may not be right, it's just a feelin'.

Good luck to you whatever you decide :waving:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

PlowVA said:


> OK, to answer QMVA's question: The used pickup in question is a 93 ford f-250 with the plow/tow package. Originally owned and operated by a parking facility company. They used it for a bunch of things (hauling junk and plowing). It has 86k on it. Plow was orig hen the truck was purchased. Saw it today. It is defintely a work truck. Rough but looks solid. Started right up, but needs a front brake line (rusted thru) so I wasn't able to drive it. They are asking $3500 for the rig.
> 
> It is about the same price of a new plow installed on my Tahoe. I will have to put some extra money into the Tahoe too (Aux tranny cooler, maybe stiffer springs up front or timbrens)
> 
> ...


They probably have a good reason for selling the old rig and replacing it with a new one. I myself just sold a 1980 F250 w/Western plow because it got to the point each time I plowed my driveway something would break down on the plow or truck. Finally sold it and put a new 760LT Blizzard on my 1/2 ton Silverado and getting back into plowing as part of my business. As for the Tahoe vs. 1/2 ton pickup...from what I understand they have completely different suspensions, (ride quality on Tahoe) that could be a reason for them not wanting to put a plow on the Tahoe. I'd call a dealership that knows their stuff and ask the service people what the deal is, get it straight from them vs. hear-say. Good luck with it.

Buck


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

just wanted to take the time to thank everyone who's posted to this thread. Learned a lot already. I'm still watchin' so if you have something to add, please do.


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

The dealer is Equipment Specialists, the guy you want to talk to is Noble Touche at 703-361-6334, tell him he better have the mount for my ProFlo2 on the 18th! He really is a great guy and will do anything he can for you. They are getting quite busy now that the season is starting, he has about 300 plows IN Stock! 
Hope he can help you out.

Bill


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

johntwist said:


> There's an old saying I'm sure you've heard, "The devil you know is better than the devil you don't know."


You can't say it much better then that.
I, too, would stay away from the old plow truck. As far as plowing with the tahoe, fisher says it can handle up to 550 LBS. What dealer was it that told you that you could not get a 7'6". To say no 7' is crazy, 7' is too small for a truck as wide as the tahoe. If you have a blizzard dealer nearby then the 760 or the 720 would be perfect plows. The fisher 7'6" LD would be great, you could even get away with the RD. Unless the plow weighs over 800 LBS, i doubt you would be overweight, even if you are so what, its not that big a deal within reason. Western would also have a good plow for your truck. Unfortunately certin dealers love to use the word "NO", usually because they think the only trucks that should be plowing are 3/4 tons and up. Some dealers have gone overboard with "no syndrome", i know of one that won't install a plow on an F-250 without plow prep.

As far as the plow cutting the life of a 1/2 ton in half, iam sure there is some truth to the statement, i just havent seen any. It depends highly on the driver and plowing practice. My F-150 has done fine with a 750 LB plow for tow full seasons. It has 90K on it now, nothing has broken on it since i got it at 30K. I have pushed alot more snow with it then a 1/2 ton is supposed to be pushing. I only have the plow on when necessary, don't drive around with it all winter. Be smart in plowing, go easy on the transmission and you are all set, with most any 4X4 truck.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

VA.....I had a 2 door ho' (Yukon) with a 7 -6 Western. I ran it 3 HARD NY winters before I traded it for a new one. Not 1 problem and it plowed great.
NO mods. or anything to it ........

Do you have the factory trailer hitch? If so you already have HD suspension, aux. trans. cooler and a few other goodies. I think its the Z-85 option.
Then your ready for just about any 7-6 plow set up.

At least putting a plow on your Ho you know what you have already.
Its a chance buying some other unknown vehicle that you might be pouring money into daily. 

If you trade up in a year or so and buying another GM. Most plows will swap with no problem from truck to truck of the same brand.............geo


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

I can honestly say that I have been plowing for 33 years, not steady mind you. I did take some breaks. I have never had a mechanical problem due entirely to having a plow on it. The most problems with a vehicle come from lack of maintenance and poor driving style. I believe every vehicle should have a dual purpose to justify the cost of them. My second truck (back up 91 chev ) has 150,000 miles on it and still prrrrs like a kitten.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

PlowVa, Eng50 is correct in saying that Equipment Specialist and Noble will damn sure do you rite when it comes to putting a plow on anything. They installed my Boss 8'6" in September on my F350 and did a great job. He went over everything on the plow and controls in the truck before I left the lot and wanted to make sure that I new what everything did and how to get it on and off. I have a couple other gc's and framers that have used this company when it came time to get plows and have had no problems with the Boss plows or Equipment Specialist. 

Bye the way what part of NoVa are you in. Im in the Manassas area

Justin


----------



## maurader (Jan 25, 2004)

I think your Tahoe will make an excellent plow vehicle. A plow in the 500lb range would probably be ideal but I had a 98 Tahoe 4dr with a 7.5 Western Poly Pro that I used for three seasons without any problems. The only things I did to it were cranked the torsion bars and added timbrens. Plowing with it was like driving a Cadillac.
As far as resale value, I traded my Tahoe in two months ago and got $500 over blue book for it. It still had the mount on when they looked it over and the only thing the sales manager asked me was to take it off. I was shocked because I also get the GM discount.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

maurader said:


> As far as resale value, I traded my Tahoe in two months ago and got $500 over blue book for it. It still had the mount on when they looked it over and the only thing the sales manager asked me was to take it off. I was shocked because I also get the GM discount.


Hey Chris, maurader's got your back on this one. I guess you never can tell what kind of an experience you're in for at a dealership. I admit I'm surprised at what he's saying, but I believe it. It's always been my experience that dealers are looking to squeeze you for every cent they can payup , esp. in a trade-in situation. So, I stand corrected.

To the member with the Tahoe, considering your other choice is that old beater the parking company had, put the plow on your Tahoe and enjoy that Cadillac ride!


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

"Mow Me Over", I'm from the Annandale area. Gonna be a bit of a ride out to Manassas for any service, but there isn't anything any closer to me. Until you and Eng50 put me onto Equip. Specialists, my choice was going to be a Sno Way from a dealer in Fort Washington, MD. Maybe the same distance, but I was drawn to the "5 year Warranty"

Jeff


----------

